# Italian Fatties



## jp61 (May 11, 2013)

2013-05-11_16-18-50_27.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 11, 2013


















2013-05-11_17-54-40_176.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 11, 2013


















2013-05-11_18-21-21_593.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 11, 2013


















2013-05-11_18-39-44_822.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 11, 2013


















2013-05-11_18-22-51_926.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 11, 2013


















2013-05-11_19-39-57_696.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 11, 2013


















2013-05-11_19-56-41_479.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 11, 2013


















2013-05-12_00-08-28_996.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 11, 2013


















2013-05-12_00-31-32_506.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 11, 2013


















2013-05-12_00-32-13_885.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 11, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (May 12, 2013)

Those are some good looking fatties!!


----------



## jp61 (May 12, 2013)

......... Non-smoked  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Oven Baked  that is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Last minute, spur of the moment thingy. Stopped after work to pick up the shrooms, peppers, cheese and Italian sausage. Sauteed the vegetables in evoo/butter, s&p and some Marsala wine towards the end. Didn't have wax paper for rolling so I used parchment paper. Do not use, it's a pita, I figured it would be. The bacon was sliced too thick for fatties, but that's all I had. Overall they came out OK, minus the most important flavor, TBS.

Have three racks of baby back ribs rubbed and ready to go, into the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  oven also. It's 45°, wind at 25-35 mph with gusts over 40. Not going to fight the elements today and that's a bummer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ,  I was really looking forward to throwing them on the WSM. Next time, if there is one.


----------



## jp61 (May 12, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Those are some good looking fatties!!









  thanks Todd!


----------



## boykjo (May 12, 2013)

JP61 said:


> ......... Non-smoked


----------



## jp61 (May 12, 2013)

boykjo said:


>









   I deserve it..... lol


----------



## boykjo (May 13, 2013)

I would certainly not turn it away..................


----------



## so ms smoker (May 13, 2013)

Drug that fattie through the garden real good! Looks tasty (even without the smoke). BUT  baby backs in the ..._oven_ ? Someone may have to dock you points!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Oh well, sometimes you gotta do....

   Mike


----------



## jp61 (May 13, 2013)

So MS Smoker said:


> Drug that fattie through the garden real good! Looks tasty (even without the smoke). BUT  baby backs in the ..._oven_ ? Someone may have to dock you points!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









  Thanks Mike!

Nobody that ate from the fatty complained, but some people won't say anything even if they don't like the food. Two of the guests said it was really good, but to be honest, I wasn't crazy about it. To me, it tasted just OK. Like I said, this was a last minute idea. The Italian sausage I never even tried before. The bacon was too thick for fatties, thus too much fat melted into the sausage. The 5 blend Italian cheese, well, I didn't care for that either. If I make this again I will only use one type of cheese. Live and learn...







   dash of liquid smoke with the apple juice was strike two













2013-05-12_15-16-43_205.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 13, 2013












  Please don't take any points away, I promise not to ever do this again!


----------



## dgilley (May 14, 2013)

OMG They look fantastic.  Thanks for the pics.  Nice work.


----------



## jp61 (May 14, 2013)

dgilley said:


> OMG They look fantastic.  Thanks for the pics.  Nice work.


Thank You and you're welcome!


----------



## jp61 (May 16, 2013)

Just a quick update.... I was somewhat surprised how much better they were a couple days later, sliced and nuked. I will for sure be making these again on my WSM with a dash of TBS. The only thing I'll do differently next time is, I'll use thin sliced bacon and mozzarella/provolone cheese instead of the 5 blend.


----------



## manchester bob (May 18, 2013)

I like the symmetry in the first picture: looks like you were having some fun with it. The diagonal weave looks cool, too!


----------



## jp61 (May 18, 2013)

Manchester Bob said:


> I like the symmetry in the first picture: looks like you were having some fun with it. The diagonal weave looks cool, too!


Thanks Bob!

Shhhh..... don't tell my Mom that I'm playing with my food


----------



## paulmart (May 18, 2013)

I had to try!
Tomorrow i smoke them
Thanks for the inspiration;)













image.jpg



__ paulmart
__ May 18, 2013


----------



## jp61 (May 18, 2013)

paulmart said:


> I had to try!
> Tomorrow i smoke them
> Thanks for the inspiration;)
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!

They're looking pretty good so far! I'm sure your's will be much better since you're smoking them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Make sure you start a new thread w/Q-view and show off your fatties to the world! Good smokin' and enjoy!


----------

